# Different (video) and The Grand Scheme



## craftyandy (Jul 9, 2013)

VIDEO LINK: http://blip.tv/RottenEggCreations/different-6610930
VIDEO LINK: http://blip.tv/RottenEggCreations/different-6610930
WEBSITE LINK
http://rotteneggcreations.blogspot.com/2013/07/different.html
WEBSITE LINK
http://rotteneggcreations.blogspot.com/2013/07/different.html
Written and edited by me and read by :icondarkwolf33333:


Unfortunately this world is not a place where you can simply be who you are if it doesnâ€™t coincide with the majority of people living within a society. That is straight, wife and kids, sport loving and christain. Fall outside of those social elements and naturally there are going to be elements of yourself that have to be hidden due to career, family, friends, and even your own wellbeing can be at stake. I donâ€™t like that reality, I donâ€™t have to accept it, and in that regard I may have to suffer consequences for it due to â€˜moralâ€™ standards. Moral does not mean correct, it does not mean kind. Slavery was once moral, segregation was once moral all it means to be moral is you fall in line to the standards expected of you. Immediately the most heavy elements within the united states you can be scrutinized for are sexual orientation and fetishes, anything sexual in nature outside of the norm can doom you to victimization. But it goes deeper than that, itâ€™s beliefs, philosophies, ideas, experiences. How many times do we go through life hiding our true opinions if they so happen to go against the norm, even if they can be a proven fact in relation to social issues. This video I hope cause some form of looking into ones self and consider the grand scheme of things. TO me the grand scheme falls under the categories of space exploration, scientific breakthroughs and achievements, what questions do we not have answers for yet. Does allowing a woman to choose her right of whether or not to keep her baby compare to the possibilities of what awaits our species in the infinite universe? Does allowing men to marry men and woman to marry woman and allowing children be the gender they feel they are at early ages compare to controlling climate change, coming together and looking to the stars? Does any ones religion hold any value when it comes to the possibilities and ideas of such achievements; can anyoneâ€™s religion or spiritual beliefs enlighten us towards such a goal? The answer to that is no, I am fully confident in that answer, as arrogant it may seem, but I canâ€™t come up with anything to say against it. Someone tell me how these petty issues such as these are politicians biker over back and forth determine our future compared to our livelihoods and possibilities as a species.


----------

